# Dehydrators



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

We're thinking about getting one, but not sure what we need. I'd like to dehydrate some of the shrooms I find, and maybe some garden stuff. We don't have a garden, but a friend of mine is a master gardener and is always giving us all kinds of stuff. 
I looked at Amazon and they range from cheapy to 'Really'! 
I don't need one to link to the phone..


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one that I use to dry hot peppers and jerky. I made zucchini chips one time and they were okay... a little hot because I had done peppers the day before.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

A Nesco dehydrator will do what you need for most of what you're likely to get into. They're not too expensive. 


Or keep your eyes open for something at a thrift store.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

We use this dehydrator and my wife dehydrated alot of things.

We tried a couple smaller plastic ones and didn't get the results we wanted.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> A Nesco dehydrator will do what you need for most of what you're likely to get into. They're not too expensive.
> 
> 
> Or keep your eyes open for something at a thrift store.


That's what I have. 30 tray nesco. Garden Master model?

I have not tried the ones that cost multiple hundreds of $ so can't compare but mine works well enough.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oops. The one I was talking about is an Open Country garden master. The Nesco is the one I got at a garage sale for $5. It was new in box but doesn't work as well as the Open Country.


----------



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

I have the open country digital model. Have used it for many years with only 1 complaint - The trays get weak after a while and droop in the center so they must be replaced as the food can touch other layers and inhibit air flow. So far I have purchased 12 replacement trays and usually run 8 or 12 trays at a time especially when i make jerky treats for my dog.


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

I got an Excalibur pricey but they are the best and American made.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

My Nesco 4 tray is almost 20 years old.

Works great on fruit, veggies and shrooms. Variable temp also has a meat setting for jerky.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Just make certain that whatever one you get has good air flow. Air flow is more important than temperature for the most part. I recall Alton Brown making jerky with a box fan and those furnace air filters with the slats.


The first one I inherited from my sister only had a light heating element in the bottom and was barely enough to dry herbs.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

If you get up around Clare (Jays) head East on Colonville Rd, right at the exit to the Amish store and look at some models. They even have a freeze dehydrator for purchase.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Now she's not sure she wants one. Peppers spoiled, and I froze the hens. Maybe next year. My vac sealer is about ready for replacement.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> Now she's not sure she wants one. Peppers spoiled, and I froze the hens. Maybe next year. My vac sealer is about ready for replacement.


Just an FYI for next year, you can dehydrate previously frozen peppers. That way they don't spoil. It actually takes less time to dehydrate since a ton of water comes out when you thaw them.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

They were on the porch in a bag and forgotten. We have some frozen.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I dried some apples over the weekend. Nothing like reducing 8 of them to fit in a sandwich baggie. Way better than store bought and no preservatives.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Shoeman said:


> I dried some apples over the weekend. Nothing like reducing 8 of them to fit in a sandwich baggie. Way better than store bought and no preservatives.


Love dehydrated apples. My problem is my dehydrator is too small. Takes 2 days to do 8 apples

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mine took about 7-8 hours on the fruit and veggie setting. 2 apples per tray


----------

